

XKCD: Landing (Philae update) - saidajigumi
http://xkcd.com/1446/

======
saidajigumi
There's a new frame in this long-running XKCD strip, relevant to today's news
about Philae[1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9714497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9714497)

